# New Kansas deer regulations



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

I am not positive but I think Kansas is going to change their deer hunting regulations around a little. This next deer season if you don't get your buck during archery season you can go out during the rifle season and shoot your buck. I don't think I like that idea personally. If they were going to do this I would suggest that they drop the rifle season and pick up shotgun and or muzzleloader season only. I know some states have this type of setup in place now. Just in my opinion this seems like a way for some people to go out and "bowhunt". Don't get me wrong it is great that new people go out and bowhunt and hunt in general. It is one of my favorite things to do, introduce new people to the outdoors. What I am talking about thought are the people that go out and give it a half way effort. Then they get lazy and decide to just go out and shoot a deer with a rifle. I am not trying to offend anyone or the way they may hunt. This is just my opinion and I am a dedicated bowhunter and I hope this new system leads to success not problems. If anyone even read all of this what type of system is set in place in your state and what do you think about it?


----------



## Hutch218 (Jan 23, 2008)

they are changing a few things for sure, and I think that they are going to do what you were saying. I think they're also going to make it a little harder for out-of-state people to get tags, so there will be more opportunities for native Kansans. That would be nice for those of us who don't own private land.


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

I like to hear that about less out of state hunters. Not to make anyone mad but I am not a big fan of out of state hunters. Glad to hear someone else has the same opinion.


----------



## Hunter21 (Jan 25, 2007)

A resident of KS will be able to get one buck tag and hunt all three seasons with that if they want to. I agree totally with you. I think there will be rifle hunters who will pick up a bow and go wondering through the woods hoping for a chance at a big boy, and if not they have rifle season to rely on. Will they practice hours and hours? Will they know how to judge yardages? Many will say well these guys won't have any success with a bow so why are you upset. This may be true but I don't want these half azz hunters wondering around spreading scent and spooking deer that I have invested so much time and passion in. I too will have the opportunity to pick a rifle if I don't fill my tag during bow season. I will not do this but if I did would I know the proper ways to rifle hunt? If a person wants to try out bowhunting great but I think they would put a lot more effort into it if they knew that they only had a chance to fill their tag is with that bow. There is always a doe season at the end of the year if they still wanted to hunt with there rifle.


----------



## kda082 (Nov 27, 2006)

This is totally selfish but i do the majority of my bow hunting on public ground and i'm not looking forward to sharing the woods with increased numbers who lack bow hunting experience. I don't mind sharing ground with others but i put a lot of preperation into a hunt and don't need guys stomping around my stand sites. Guess i've just been spoiled the past several years.


----------



## bigbuckboy (May 19, 2007)

i dont think you need a shotgun season instead of rifle. i used to live in kansas and had an excellent spot to hunt, tons of huge bucks, which is still the case anywhere in KS. I dont think this is gonna have a negative affect at all


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

This up coming bow season may be a little more challenging if we have to deal with more bowhunters. Like you guys said we put in a lot of work and don't need it to get messed up by some new "bowhunter".


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

This is what I heard from my hunt bud in Ks. not trying to pee any one off but has good sources. Not a law still they are talking of openning the deer tags a cross counter for NR. I am still a KS. boy lived there 35 yrs..


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

Just a couple of things about this post. 1. If you own land in Kansas, if I'm not mistaken you can hunt all 3 season on one tag. You can only kill 1 buck, and have to take it with the legal weapon. 2. I heard just the opposite on out-of-stater tags. I heard that everyone that applied would get a tag this year. This is strictly rumor, but it is what I heard.


----------



## Durrman (Dec 8, 2007)

*Kansas*

I know one rule that is going to happen, and that is landowners are no longer allowed to transfer tags to other hunters. Also I really don't see any reason to have just muzzle loader or shotgun season instead of rifle season. First off anymore a muzzle loader has a lot more range and so does a shotgun than they used to. I live and hunt in Kansas and I have never taken a shot more than 100 yards at a deer, and I hunt fields that I could shoot up to 3 or 400 yards. Be in the right spot and you won't need to make a shot over 50. I really don't think this will affect the archery season any because gun season is only about 10 days and you have until mid november to get your buck with a bow before the rifle hunters will actually be hunting. Yes I understand that people will be worried that these rifle hunters will be tramping around in the woods but if you hunt public land that is something that will always be a possibility. I have been hunting public land and had to worry about hikers and bird watchers. That is the risk you will take on public land. Also in Kansas there are a lot of public areas that are just open to bow hunters only. Look at a lot of the hot public waterfowl refuges, there are a lot of them open to bow hunting, but not many people think of hunting them. I saw 2 150" deer on a refuge I hunt and I know there was a 180 taken off there a few years back. If you look hard enough you can stay away from the crowd. Kansas has enough public hunting areas to allow you to steer clear of other hunters. Scout Scout Scout


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

The only reason I suggested that they take away rifles and add shotguns and or muzzleloaders is the fact that there is a lot of gun hunters out there. My thought was that a few people (probably not enough to notice) would decide to not even hunt if they had to switch to one of the two. It is ridiculous amount of gun hunters out in the area that I hunt. You don't see hardly anyone (or their vehicles) during bow season but during rifle season you can't go two miles without seeing some blaze orange or their vehicles. 
That is just how it is around the area that I hunt.


----------



## KansasNative (Jun 14, 2006)

*Archery Season*

This years archery season will start Sept 22. I have called Pratt and confirmed. Extra time in the woods for me. I am curious if we will have to wear orange to keep us safe from the muzzleloaders as the seasons will overlap till Oct. 5th.

ckc


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

I talked with the DNR and they hinted that the landowner tag transferability would be gone and those tags put into the pool which non-residents draw from, since many were just selling them to the highest bidder. Basically, I was told that it will be much easier for a non-resident hunter to get a tag this year. Don't know if its true or not. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for an A7 archery tag.


----------



## ownmorebone181 (Apr 4, 2007)

I also heard non resident tags would be over the counter. And for the Kansans that don't like out of state hunters, live with it because I'll be there opening day pushin the heck out of some public land.


----------



## CenterMass (Feb 21, 2006)

As a general concensus, I think Kansans in general, just don't appreciate us "Out of State hunters" much... :wink:


----------



## holepuncher (Jan 3, 2005)

CenterMass said:


> As a general concensus, I think Kansans in general, just don't appreciate us "Out of State hunters" much... :wink:


Gee! I hope I can go to sleep tonight worrying about that! LOL


----------



## KSNimrod (Dec 14, 2004)

CenterMass said:


> As a general concensus, I think Kansans in general, just don't appreciate us "Out of State hunters" much... :wink:


Most of those are ignorant or simply have mis-directed anger. My apologies on behalf of Kansas. Sure, we all feel the strain of escalating land prices, more prevalent leasing by outfitters, etc. but hunters are hunters! We ought to encourage others to have success as well as hope they would aid us if we came their direction.


----------



## CenterMass (Feb 21, 2006)

Check your PM's.:wink:


----------



## ksarcher88 (Feb 12, 2006)

ownmorebone181 said:


> And for the Kansans that don't like out of state hunters, live with it because I'll be there opening day pushin the heck out of some public land.


thats the way to throw a turd in the punch bowl. Not a lot of neccesity for that comment.


----------



## bones1768 (Oct 30, 2006)

I totally agree with ksnimrod. We are all hunters and I enjoy listening to others talk about hunting. I love it when my friend from out of state comes to hunt with us in kansas. We swap out hunts. That's what hunting is about, friends sharing with other friends.




KSNimrod said:


> Most of those are ignorant or simply have mis-directed anger. My apologies on behalf of Kansas. Sure, we all feel the strain of escalating land prices, more prevalent leasing by outfitters, etc. but hunters are hunters! We ought to encourage others to have success as well as hope they would aid us if we came their direction.


----------



## kansasboi (Oct 19, 2007)

bones1768 said:


> I totally agree with ksnimrod. We are all hunters and I enjoy listening to others talk about hunting. I love it when my friend from out of state comes to hunt with us in kansas. We swap out hunts. That's what hunting is about, friends sharing with other friends.


I agree with both of you. As long as the KDWP does not allow a free-for-all everything will be alright. 

Kansas needs out of state hunters, but the herd still needs to be managed. We became a big buck state with sound dispersal of tags and allowing bucks to mature. I hope this trend continues in the new regulations.


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

jeez glad to know now that I wasnt really welcome there these past four years... My question is with less land owner tags will there be more NR tags?


----------



## coondogg (Feb 12, 2007)

kansasboi said:


> I agree with both of you. As long as the KDWP does not allow a free-for-all everything will be alright.
> 
> Kansas needs out of state hunters, but the herd still needs to be managed. We became a big buck state with sound dispersal of tags and allowing bucks to mature. I hope this trend continues in the new regulations.


Why does kansas need out of state hunters? Its only about 2% public land. Kansas has a great thing going. See what happens when they allow more Non-Resident oppertunities,you know that great piece of land you have been hunting since you were a kid? Well you can kiss that goodbye.The big outfitters will wave their benjamins and scoop it up from right under your feet.Thats what is happening in many states where it is easy to get a tag.I no longer live in kansas but, if they let just anybody hunt there you will not have the quality of hunting available in the future that you do now. Just my view on the subject.


----------



## Bigsho69 (Aug 10, 2006)

Hutch218 said:


> they are changing a few things for sure, and I think that they are going to do what you were saying. I think they're also going to make it a little harder for out-of-state people to get tags, so there will be more opportunities for native Kansans. That would be nice for those of us who don't own private land.




I dont think you have read the new proposals thouroughly. They are making it easier for NR to get tags by increasing the amount of tags and are still talking about over the counter tags for NR. That would be a mistake for trophy quality in Kansas in my opinion. I too, would like more opportunity since I live here but the big money is where the hunting ground is.

Kansans dont mind out of state hunters at all. We dont like political decisions based on money instead of decisions based on trophy quality and herd management. It is imperative that the residents of Kansas protect the natural resources in our state as you would in your state. No problem with out of state hunters, we are just fed up with people running our Wildlife and Parks (yes, I said it Mikey) that own Outfitting operations and dabble in land sales to other outfitters in our state and make law changes to benefit that business.


----------



## passthru68 (Feb 24, 2007)

USO outfitters to the rescue!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

Late rifle season does suck. Get alot of drive stop and pop hunters.


----------



## zyxw (Feb 19, 2007)

passthru68 said:


> USO outfitters to the rescue!!!!!!!!!!!!


I hope that is sarcasim. USO has ruined many a good place for the average Joe in the name of money


----------



## passthru68 (Feb 24, 2007)

zyxw said:


> I hope that is sarcasim. USO has ruined many a good place for the average Joe in the name of money


It was! I know how hard it use to be to get a KS tag until the above mentioned opened it up. Don't hear much out of them anymore.


----------



## talonwolf37 (Jan 17, 2004)

i think the only way to stop outfitters,is if people stop useing them.as far as out of state hunters,every one of use has the right to go to any state we want to hunt.i only have public land to hunt so i have to share it.thats why it's public. i plan on hunting with my 30/30 if i don't get a shot with my bow.

outfitters do bother me,because of all the land they lease up.i feel it just gives hunting a bad name. other than that i will share the woods with anyone that wants to hunt. if they are just getting into hunting,i will offer to help them learn.it a chance to make a new friend imo.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Here, you all can read for 
yourself.

http://www.kdwp.state.ks.us/news/kdwp_info/pending_draft_regulations/march_13_2008_60_day_notice

Also, bowhunter education is no longer required.
As for guide services. No, i dont like them either, but they are here to stay. I cannot blame any landowner for leasing his/her ground, can you? The all mighty dollar speaks loud and clear. Wait till they start installing high fence operations! Had one go up here in Ottawa county last year. Supposed to have Elk in it? :dontknow: One thing a person can do, lease it yourself or buy it, hunt WIHA ground or public access. one can not expect to be able to hunt it just because you live here. It is private land, period. I loose and gain different ground every year, no, that wasn't the way it was when i was young but times have changed. Honestly, if you get out and knock some doors the land is available for free. it just takes work. I am currently blessed with several thousand acres to hunt but i make sure to keep in contact with the owners, and i even pay to play on some of the ground i hunt. it will never get any cheaper and they arent making anymore when it comes to farm land, all of the crop prices are thru the roof which will only make the land that much more valuable.

one last note, if you go to the kdwp website, you can subscribe to their 
e-letter which comes out weekly, it is very informative.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

talonwolf37 said:


> i think the only way to stop outfitters,is if people stop useing them.as far as out of state hunters,every one of use has the right to go to any state we want to hunt.i only have public land to hunt so i have to share it.thats why it's public. i plan on hunting with my 30/30 if i don't get a shot with my bow.
> 
> outfitters do bother me,because of all the land they lease up.i feel it just gives hunting a bad name. other than that i will share the woods with anyone that wants to hunt. if they are just getting into hunting,i will offer to help them learn.it a chance to make a new friend imo.


Where ya live Talon? You are most welcome to come hunt some premier private land with me. send me a pm. I live in north central ks, Minneapolis to be precise. unit A3


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Bigsho69 said:


> I dont think you have read the new proposals thouroughly. They are making it easier for NR to get tags by increasing the amount of tags and are still talking about over the counter tags for NR. That would be a mistake for trophy quality in Kansas in my opinion. I too, would like more opportunity since I live here but the big money is where the hunting ground is.
> 
> Kansans dont mind out of state hunters at all. We dont like political decisions based on money instead of decisions based on trophy quality and herd management. It is imperative that the residents of Kansas protect the natural resources in our state as you would in your state. No problem with out of state hunters, we are just fed up with people running our Wildlife and Parks (yes, I said it Mikey) that own Outfitting operations and dabble in land sales to other outfitters in our state and make law changes to benefit that business.


+1


----------



## CenterMass (Feb 21, 2006)

TTT

As I'm pretty passionate about the subject and love coming from out of state too shoot Giant KS bucks.LOL 



> As for guide services. No, i dont like them either, but they are here to stay. I cannot blame any landowner for leasing his/her ground, can you? The all mighty dollar speaks loud and clear. Wait till they start installing high fence operations! Had one go up here in Ottawa county last year. Supposed to have Elk in it? One thing a person can do, lease it yourself or buy it, hunt WIHA ground or public access. one can not expect to be able to hunt it just because you live here. It is private land, period. I loose and gain different ground every year, no, that wasn't the way it was when i was young but times have changed. Honestly, if you get out and knock some doors the land is available for free. it just takes work. I am currently blessed with several thousand acres to hunt but i make sure to keep in contact with the owners, and i even pay to play on some of the ground i hunt. it will never get any cheaper and they arent making anymore when it comes to farm land, all of the crop prices are thru the roof which will only make the land that much more valuable.


Well said, you make a bunch of very valid points. It's sad to say, but the day of gaining permission to hunt a prime piece of ground is far different then just 5 or 10 years ago, no matter what state you live in.


----------



## outdrsmn (Mar 8, 2006)

Bigsho69 said:


> I dont think you have read the new proposals thouroughly. They are making it easier for NR to get tags by increasing the amount of tags and are still talking about over the counter tags for NR. That would be a mistake for trophy quality in Kansas in my opinion. I too, would like more opportunity since I live here but the big money is where the hunting ground is.
> 
> Kansans dont mind out of state hunters at all. We dont like political decisions based on money instead of decisions based on trophy quality and herd management. It is imperative that the residents of Kansas protect the natural resources in our state as you would in your state. No problem with out of state hunters, we are just fed up with people running our Wildlife and Parks (yes, I said it Mikey) that own Outfitting operations and dabble in land sales to other outfitters in our state and make law changes to benefit that business.


+1 he has a double edged sword, lucky for him he is not in an elected position, way to go Sebelius


----------



## outdrsmn (Mar 8, 2006)

zyxw said:


> I hope that is sarcasim. USO has ruined many a good place for the average Joe in the name of money


+1 George T. of USO Outfitters is anti anything good for hunting


----------



## amarchery (Nov 28, 2007)

*first year*

I have a brother in-state there. We are going to get the whole family (from Missouri) to draw, take as many as we can get.

But our standard is at least a 2.5 yr old deer with four points on one side. 

Any suggestions? Give it a break guys. Things change with time and your paranoid confusion will drive you nuts. I huste to be the same way with Missouri, but when they ruined it I wi ll hunt Illinois and Kansas. :set1_applaud:


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

I am in favor of the return to statewide archery tags. The way it has been for the last few years you had to choose a unit. For those of us that have wanted to hunt W. KS Muley bucks we had to choose one or the other. With the statewide tag implemented, if we don't tag a muley buck we can still try to fill the tag with a WT in the Eastern portion of the state (home). 

I have no problem with out-of-state hunters either. They are welcome as long as the tags are there and can be obtained fairly. I hunt OOS myself in MO every year and sometimes other states.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

amarchery said:


> I have a brother in-state there. We are going to get the whole family (from Missouri) to draw, take as many as we can get.
> 
> But our standard is at least a 2.5 yr old deer with four points on one side.
> 
> Any suggestions? Give it a break guys. Things change with time and your paranoid confusion will drive you nuts. I huste to be the same way with Missouri, but when they ruined it I wi ll hunt Illinois and Kansas. :set1_applaud:


 Are you implying that you intend to buy tags for your wife and kids and then make all the kills yourself? You, by law, are allowed to harvest only one antlered deer. I have a wife and 3 kids at which I can buy tags for them all but they must do the killing.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

CenterMass said:


> As a general concensus, I think Kansans in general, just don't appreciate us "Out of State hunters" much... :wink:


amen brutha Them Tx boys are leasing up the whole fricken state. I talked to a farmer that was getting 4000 a gun plus they where paying him 4000 more to keep bird hunters out. Thats insane


----------



## kcgirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I think we need to stop and look how this will effect our future white tail population. I'm strickly a bow hunter,and think that shooting a big buck with a riffel is not really a hunt. It takes a lot of time and patients to wait for that buck to come within 20 yards of you and him not know your there. But 200 yards out he didnt even have a chance. Thats just my personal oppinion. I also think they should limit rifel tags to out of state hunters by draw only. So that we can maintain a healty heard of monster bucks.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

kcgirl said:


> I'm strickly a bow hunter,and think that shooting a big buck with a riffel is not really a hunt.


Funny, some recurve hunters think that using a compound is not really hunting either. Then there are the longbow hunters . . . you know what I mean.


----------



## CenterMass (Feb 21, 2006)

> Thats just my personal oppinion.


You know what they say about those.:wink:


----------



## TCDXT (Jan 20, 2008)

As a person from the state of Louisiana we have people from out of state hunt and fish all of the time and we enjoy the opportunity to show people some of our natural resources.
I for one am all for conservation and I can understand you folks from Kansas wanting to preserve your resources however not wanting out of state hunters is being selfish and greedy. As long as someone comes into your state, pays the fees, puts money in your economy and respects the people, laws and the enviroment then what is the problem?
Here in Louisiana we have some of the finest fishing anywhere and we have people from all over the country or the world for that matter coming to enjoy what we have and if they pay, respect the resources then I am all for it and you should be to.
By the way my Grandfather (Richardson) and my grandmother are from Leon, and Whichita (spelling) area and I would love to come and see where they are from and hunt but it doesn't sound like we're welcome.


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

When I posted this it wasn't to offend anyone, just curious about new Kansas regulations. I have had some bad experiences with out of state hunters. I'm not saying all out of state hunting is bad. As long as everyone that comes in and hunts here obeys the laws and respects the land and land owners I don't have a problem with it. Like in everything one or two bad apples can ruin the whole thing and give somethings a bad reputation. Any other new Kansas deer hunting regulations anyone has heard of for next season?:darkbeer:


----------

